# High Time We Change This



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Enough is enough. We need to get back into the game.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

livetofish said:


> Enough is enough. We need to get back into the game.


If being "in the game" means driving one of those "things" please count me out.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Enough is enough. We need to get back into the game.


If being "in the game" means driving one of those "things" please count me out.
[/quote]

Get used to the idea. It will be the norm before long.

When I was in Finland this past summer, gas was the equivalent of $9.55/gallon. Granted - a lot of that cost was taxes. But that tax money goes to subsidize the car manufacturers for R&D, to make the cars greener and more fuel efficient. And with the shape our own Big Three are in, this tax/subsidy plan may be in our future, as well. The money has to come from somewhere. The Big Three are on the verge of collapse, as I write.

Our American car manufacturers are competeing against European, Japanese, and Asain car makers - all of which get government subsidies, which helps keep people employed in those countries and helps them develop new technologies, among other things. We, on the other hand, simply tax our car manufacturers to death, and then wonder why they cannot compete.

I would be willing to bet that before 2020, small, fuel efficient, an/or alternative fuel cars will be the norm, and the big cars we drive today will be taxed heavily. The days of the big luxury Caddys and Lincolns will be a thing of the past.

(The Ford Focus is a VERY popular car in Europe - and it is larger than the average car there. I saw several Focus's pulling ultralight camping trailers while there!)

Mike


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

livetofish said:


> Enough is enough. We need to get back into the game.


Back into the game means we need to developing, making and selling these things and wipe that last BULLET out.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

livetofish said:


> Enough is enough. We need to get back into the game.


Back into the game means we need to developing, making and selling these things and wipe that last BULLET out.
[/quote]

I bought an HHR in March, great car, great mileage, surprising amount of room and standard features for the money. I think that public perception has a lot to do with the fact that domestic automakers have been maligned for years, some of it is deserved but most isnt.

I could really care less what they do in Europe, I dont live there for a reason.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

It's going to look pretty stupid with my 5th wheel hooked up, and I bet the gas mileage will suck big time! I think I will stick with my good old Ford diesel, made in Kentucky! (I think)

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> I think I will stick with my good old Ford diesel, made in Kentucky! (I think)


You are correct !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I think I will stick with my good old Ford diesel, made in Kentucky! (I think)


You are correct !!
[/quote]

x3 brotha'


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think I will stick with my good old Ford diesel, made in Kentucky! (I think)


You are correct !!
[/quote]

x3 brotha'
[/quote]

What the he!!, x4 over here. I'm tired of people telling us that Europe has all the answers to our current problems. We're Americans and have always done things OUR way and have been better off for it. I'm not saying we can't learn some things from our cousins across the pond but I'm certain we'll find a better way to fix our problems than the Europeans have. I won't put my family or myself in an Euro death trap just for the sake of being "green".

Just had to rant for a minute, I feel a little better now.

Brad


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

livetofish said:


> Enough is enough. We need to get back into the game.


I wouldn't own any of that socialist built crap even if they gave it to me. Besides they make ugly cars. There is a reason that Europe pays so much for gas, it is called Socialism.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Smaller cars will be coming, but they will be made in the US AND will look a LOT better than that thing!









I'm keeping my Made in USA truck also. Last I checked there was no mounting for a 5er hitch on the roof.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know. I've been looking for a small car to put in the back of the Roo.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm keeping my Victory/Freedom red GMC's!! Yup that's plural 2 of 'em, and a red Dodge, and a big yellow International!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Not changing my mind about an american vehicle, but, you have to admit they do make good beer!


----------

